

I'm about to quit my job to learn to program.  - prakash
http://www.quora.com/Im-about-to-quit-my-job-to-learn-to-program-Im-25-and-have-USD-100k-in-savings-what-should-I-do-with-the-money?

======
kenjackson
Wow, the advice on Quora is really poor here. Here's the second highest
response (in part):

 _6.TOP TECHNICAL CHOICE: Look at Javascript / Coffeescript. Why? Technology
Trends: What are the most 'future friendly' web application frameworks to
select in 2011? ... Javascript is easier to learn than Ruby or Python and runs
on significantly more platforms that matter, ..._

WTF? They're completely different kinds of language technologies with very
different canonical uses. After spending a bit of time reading I'm convinced
that most of the people there haven't actually written any code and only read
PG's essays.

~~~
cageface
I don't think it's such bad advice. Javascript and Ruby/Python have a lot in
common underneath their surface differences and with server-side Javascript on
the rise their problem domains are becoming increasingly similar.

Javascript also has the advantage that you don't need anything more than a
browser to start learning it and that you can easily visualize what you're
doing. It's not my favorite language but I think it's a good first choice.

~~~
kenjackson
It's a great first choice, but Javascript on the server is extremely rare,
despite the popularity of some very useful frameworks. Anyone giving advice to
someone who is quitting a job and learning programming certainly isn't
suggesting server-side JS and if they are they are almost certain to be
explicit about it, since few resources will mention it.

I think this persons advice will lead them immediately into a point of
confusion as they will think that Ruby/Python are actual alternatives to JS.
So if this person has some frustrations with JS are they then going to say,
well I guess I'll try to get Ruby working in the client... hmm... Ruby in the
client doesn't seem to work here. That guy said that Ruby isn't supported on
as many platforms so maybe if I change browsers/OS I can get it to work.
Hmmm... that doesn't work either. Oh, it turns out that _canonically_ they're
used for completely different things!

~~~
cageface
Ruby and Python are certainly good first choices, but I don't think that
Javascript is a _bad_ choice. It may be rare on the server-side today but with
the momentum it's building I think it may be a lot more common by the time a
beginner is ready to write something non-trivial.

Any working dev is going to have to learn Javascript sooner or later so you
may as well start with it, IMO.

------
itswindy
The more dramatic the move the worse it ends, he can very easily stay up an
extra hour a night, cut some TV and learn. Looks to me like a basketball
player opening a record label...just because some have become rich and famous
with it.

~~~
scotch_drinker
I disagree. One hour a night or a Saturday here and there do not add up to the
required amount of effort for doing something completely different with ones
life. Plus, it's very easy to be too tired or have other interests or
whatever. When you burn the bridges, you're going to find out much more
quickly whether you have both what it takes and the interest to make it work.

I recently quit my well paying job for exactly this reason. For years, I've
told myself I'd learn X or do Y or whatever. Instead, I keep waking up Monday
morning and trudging into the same soul sucking job I have. On June 1st, I
wake up and get to find out a few very interesting things about myself. You
might argue that I've already found them out because I can't find the time to
do it now but I've saved enough money to be financially able to. When money is
of no or little object, I think the truth will be a lot clearer.

~~~
itswindy
I used the one hour as an example. They are 24 hours in a day and anyone that
says "I have no time," is probably lying or not interested enough. Dell was
founded in a college dorm and so was Google. Even Obama finds a few hours to
go and play golf, basketball or take his daughters for ice cream. This guy
wants to quit his job to become a programmer. What programmer? He doesn't
know. Money doesn't buy you programing skills, you can learn a lot more with
an old 386 computer at home if you truly want, than at MIT if you aren't as
motivated.

~~~
scotch_drinker
But there aren't 24 hours in a day, that's the fallacy that people get caught
in all the time to keep doing something they don't want because they are
afraid. People sleep for 7-8 hours, they work for 9-10 more including lunch
and at a minimum, there are now only 6 to 8 hours in a day, M-F if there is no
commuting. Even if you have no other commitments and prefer to spend all your
free time pursuing the idea of becoming a programmer, you're severely limited
from a time perspective.

Your advice might be useful for someone with a wife and 3 kids plus a mortgage
and a car payment. This guy is operating from the assumption that money is no
object for at least 24 months. You can learn a lot more with an old 386
computer and 10 hours a day than you can with the same computer and 2 hours
day. If you have planned and saved well and have no dependents like this guy
does, I don't see anything wrong with what he's doing at all.

